# Access to vimeo blocked!



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

Using MTNL Net in Office suddenly to see this - Access to this site has been blocked as per Court Orders

WTF!?


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

Proxy to the rescue.
Use Sneakme.net


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Proxy to the rescue.
> Use Sneakme.net



I know I know, but its funny that cases from 1947 are pending in the court and the ban is imposed instantly!?


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

dam *edited* is also blocked

How do use it now


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> dam kat.ph is also blocked
> 
> How do use it now



Firefox > Proxy Settings FTW!


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Firefox > Proxy Settings FTW!



How to use it.
Even proxy have blocked it.


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> How to use it.
> Even proxy have blocked it.



1 way out

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_eUNE_7pzyZo/Sw7VYgboFuI/AAAAAAAAAQU/9WVFdA__oMo/s400/pray.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

How to use a firefox proxy


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> How to use a firefox proxy



FireFox using http proxy setup

How to Use Free Proxy with Firefox - Technical bliss

[YOUTUBE]ujHnPVBKyJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

^^ No use

google DNS also not working


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ No use
> 
> google DNS also not working



Start buying original discs.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

^^  




Spoiler



Movies its okay.But what about tv shows that dont air in india


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the reasons I can think of
-It's a temporary move to please the courts orders
-Maybe MTNL is releasing a movie which it doesn't want to spread on Hard Disks before it hits the theaters
-Orders from International authorities
-Interest Check of MTNL Loyalists, maybe they'll lift the block due to peer pressure and threatening from users to switch to pvt. players (But then, no pvt. provider has real unlimited downloads, except Beam Tele, Tikona, You Scod, BSNL), but who knows if they are blocking the sites too?
-Some smart guy posted a video of some minister watching p0rn in Rajya Sabha on vimeo/torrent sites?


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

Okay one question.
Important case like murders,bomb blasts etc that have killed thousands of people take years to get sort.While such a move is done in no time.
Why not block %^7 websites??
I highly doubt the present gov**** will ever win in elections again though they might not be connected in this issue.


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

As of yesterday torrentz was blocked. Changing DNS seemed to fix it. Not so much for vimeo. Internet Nazis.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

^^ I changed DNS but still torrentz not opening
which dns you used?


----------



## Krow (May 17, 2012)

*vimeo.com works on MTNL. Vimeo, Video Sharing For You does not.

https is the way to go.

@ serpent16: Do not post links to pirate sites.


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Okay one question.
> Important case like murders,bomb blasts etc that have killed thousands of people take years to get sort.While such a move is done in no time.
> Why not block %^7 websites??
> I highly doubt the present gov**** will ever win in elections again though they might not be connected in this issue.



Its 1 question, everyone is trying to find an answer to since 15th August 1947.



Krow said:


> *vimeo.com works on MTNL. Vimeo, Video Sharing For You does not.
> 
> https is the way to go.
> 
> @ serpent16: Do not post links to pirate sites.



Yeah you can't block httpS links


----------



## Krow (May 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> These are the reasons I can think of
> -It's a temporary move to please the courts orders
> -Maybe MTNL is releasing a movie which it doesn't want to spread on Hard Disks before it hits the theaters
> -Orders from International authorities
> ...



You win the useless post of the week award. Congrats!


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> *vimeo.com works on MTNL. Vimeo, Video Sharing For You does not.
> 
> https is the way to go.
> 
> @ serpent16: Do not post links to pirate sites.



Okay edited

Thanks https works 

Its a permanent move any ways the govt is digging their own grave


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Okay edited
> 
> Thanks https works
> 
> Its a *permanent move* any ways the govt is digging their own grave



I don't think so, they won't survive long with the ban on all sites.



Krow said:


> You win the useless post of the week award. Congrats!



I'd prefer a cheque instead of a gold medal.


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

Well TPB is back up again; with a message nonetheless:

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/549447_265873276843637_193763917387907_484040_1441083354_n.jpg

Now THIS means War!


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

^^ No


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Well TPB is back up again; with a message nonetheless:
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/549447_265873276843637_193763917387907_484040_1441083354_n.jpg
> 
> Now THIS means War!



Does anyone over here remember SOPA, ACTA and PIPA?


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Does anyone over here remember SOPA, ACTA and PIPA?



These are the repercussions of those only. Those acts must NOT be passed.


----------



## ico (May 17, 2012)

What is mainstream media doing to report this? Nothing. What are the people of India doing to get rid of this? Nothing.

Indians are impotent. Deserved block.


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

ico said:


> What is mainstream media doing to report this? Nothing. What are the people of India doing to get rid of this? Nothing.
> 
> Indians are impotent. Deserved block.


If only this had happened to Facebook. YindiaTV would do a full-length coverage. People would be out on streets.


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> If only this had happened to Facebook. YindiaTV would do a full-length coverage. People would be out on streets.



Yeah lol, Gen X is Fbook crazy.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Yeah lol, *Gen X* is Fbook crazy.



prefix it with RETARDED.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

Generation is facebook crazy? I doubt.these days every one are bored with fb.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Generation is facebook crazy? I doubt.these days every *one* are bored with fb.



is.

BTW Those who are called *facebook crazy* never seem to get bored of it.

I have seen 500mn+ such d!cks.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

^ The only once who are never bored with it are.
Who have millions of girls to talk to


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

/offtopic


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ The only once who are never bored with it are.
> Who have millions of girls to talk to



Honestly, there exists a life beyond girls and facebook.
Lets not get too much into off-topic now.


----------

